# Prolapse or normal vagina?



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello. I've only had two goats kid (both last year) and one was a nightmare that resulted in the death of my doe due to veterinarian negligence. I may be paranoid but want to get a more educated opinion on this girl.









She is due on Friday (in 3 days) and will be a ff. I can't tell if this is a normal swollen vagina or a possible prolapse. She's acting 100% normal, eating and as if everything is fine and I hope all is well. By the time my other two girls were this swollen and open, they had copious amounts of discharge so not really sure if what I'm seeing is normal or not. She's had no discharge and isn't acting close to kidding (no pawing, nesting, etc, like I saw with my others), her ligaments are a tad squishy but still there. Any opinions would be hugely appreciated, at least to set my mind and heart at ease.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she may be starting to prolapse. Unless it is actually out and staying out, you don't have to do anything.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks like she may be starting to prolapse. Unless it is actually out and staying out, you don't have to do anything.


Thank you! That's what I was thinking, about the prolapse, but crossing my fingers that I was wrong. You can only see it when she stands up on the feeder and nothing is sticking out. When she's standing or laying down you see nothing but a normal closed vagina.

I was reading that low calcium levels can cause prolapse and although my goats get really good loose minerals 24/7 and replamin gel, I was also reading that iron robs the body of calcium and our well water is *super* high in iron. I'm thinking RV water filters will have to go on all the goat hoses, and calcium supplements every day until she kids. That my novice opinion, at least. I have CMPK.

I really appreciate you taking the time to respond and giving your opinion! Thank you again!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I wouldn't be worried. Lots of goats have minor prolapsed like that. Usually nigerians as they tend to carry multiple kids(1-6, with 2-3 being most common) and they aren't as big so they don't have as much room. But I have seen it with other breeds that are carrying a lot of kids. As long as it is not hanging out or not going back in, I wouldn't worry. Just pressure from all the kids. I don't think it is a mineral issue, it sounds like you are doing great! Watch her, but I think she will be just fine! I have had quite a few does with prolapses that look like that, some even bigger. Never had an issue.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you ever have a full prolapse, wash it off, put sugar (yes, regular household sugar) on it, the sugar shrinks the tissue so you can stuff it back into the goat. (cow prolapses are not fun....)


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> I wouldn't be worried. Lots of goats have minor prolapsed like that. Usually nigerians as they tend to carry multiple kids(1-6, with 2-3 being most common) and they aren't as big so they don't have as much room. But I have seen it with other breeds that are carrying a lot of kids. As long as it is not hanging out or not going back in, I wouldn't worry. Just pressure from all the kids. I don't think it is a mineral issue, it sounds like you are doing great! Watch her, but I think she will be just fine! I have had quite a few does with prolapses that look like that, some even bigger. Never had an issue.


Oh my gosh, thank you so much! I was trying not to work myself up and take her cues. She's acting completely normal but I worry. My favorite doe died 9 days after kidding last year because the veterinarian told me there wasn't possibly a fourth kid and 5 days later I pulled out a dead 4th kid kid and realized there was also a 5th. I think this girl (Aspen) has three and she's not a huge girl. All of my current goats are Nigerian Dwarfs. Just to make sure I gave her a dose of calcium before I read your message and checked on her again. When standing, you can't even tell it's there, still so I think we're good.

I love this group so much and appreciate you immensely!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> If you ever have a full prolapse, wash it off, put sugar (yes, regular household sugar) on it, the sugar shrinks the tissue so you can stuff it back into the goat. (cow prolapses are not fun....)


Thank you! I actually just read that on Onion Creek Ranch, I think it was. The sugar part definitely was interesting to read. I thought I misread it at first. It really makes sense though. I can definitely imagine the cow prolapses are not fun at all.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I like to give them the calcium gummies. I assume they help, I know after a birth they seem to expel the placenta soon after they eat the gummies. Might be coincidence....


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> I like to give them the calcium gummies. I assume they help, I know after a birth they seem to expel the placenta soon after they eat the gummies. Might be coincidence....


That's a great idea. I think all my girls, especially Aspen, would like that a lot better than a syringe of cmpk, LOL. I'll definitely have to get some. Coincidence or not, calcium is definitely very good for them. And I think it's like iron and vitamin C where they urinate out whatever extra they don't need but I could be wrong.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> If you ever have a full prolapse, wash it off, put sugar (yes, regular household sugar) on it, the sugar shrinks the tissue so you can stuff it back into the goat. (cow prolapses are not fun....)


is any prolapse "fun?" uff dah.

why the concern if a prolapse goes back in on it's own?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sugar also prevents bacteria from being able to enter the tissue. It can be used in a pinch on a deep wound as well. (Human or animal) it’s a barrier that works very well.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

That's great to know, @GoofyGoat, thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

littleheathens said:


> is any prolapse "fun?" uff dah.
> 
> why the concern if a prolapse goes back in on it's own?


If a prolapse stays out to long, the tissue will die.
This is a death sentence to the doe if left untreated.

We always hope it goes in on its own, but that isn't always the case.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@farmerA you might also want to feed your does a small handful of dried red raspberry leaves each day starting a month before they kid. It's really good for uterine health and helps in recovery as well. 
I've been working for years on a routine that works on my farm. Luckily I haven't had to deal with pregnancy health problems really... my routine is:
I feed alfalfa hay free choice along with grass hay free choice, WRS minerals and purina goat minerals and sheep minerals free choice.
My 1 month out routine for my does is:
4 Weeks out 
CDT, hoof trim, general look over, check FAMACHA, Selenium/vit e gel (or Replamin dose) start extra vit e cap once a week till delivery, One cod liver oil cap weekly, 1 calcium gummy daily, Small handful red raspberry leaves daily

3 Weeks out
Continue weekly and daily routine but add vitamin c gummies daily

2 Weeks out
Continue above but give two calcium gummies daily instead of one. Increase red raspberry leaves to twice daily

1 Week out 
Give selenium /vit e gel again, and do everything I've been doing but also spend extra time with my doe brushing her or giving her scratches anything that makes her mellow and relaxed keeping all stress to the bare minimum,

Then...it's kidding time 
Hope this helps a little


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

@GoofyGoat That's a great idea on the gummies, if I can find some good ones around here. My girls absolutely love red raspberry leaves, both fresh and dried, and I'm not sure why I haven't remembered to reincorporate them into their daily regimen this kidding season (which is just starting for me). I'll add that back in today, thank you! I also do rosehips (in lieu of vitamin c gummies), replamin gel, selenium/vit e, and free choice sweetlix meat maker loose minerals. They also have constant free choice high quality alfalfa and orchard grass but they don't usually touch the orchard beyond a nibble here and there while this pregnant. They also get a large handful of chaffhaye each every morning which all but one loves. I *try* to to get all hoofs trimmed every 30 days but I'm up to 45 days on a couple of girls because they are cranky and it feels like more than a one-person job, lol. I'm having my son help this weekend though. (I have 7 does, a buck and a wether so at least do a couple/few a week.) All the girls get brushed a couple of times a week -- it makes such a huge difference, doesn't it!

I'm going on a gummy hunt today, thank you! They would like those sooo much better, I imagine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I wish I could get sweetlix but the only feed store that carried them closed down during this COVID shutdown frenzy so I’m having to make due with what’s local. My goats wouldn’t eat rosehips, I hope yours will.
Have a great kidding season. I’m 5 weeks out so I start my routine next week.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

@GoofyGoat it took me a long time to find anyone local that would order sweetlix for me. I had been getting it on Jeffers but they charge $18 shipping and that was just ridiculous in my opinion (low budget farm girl here, lol). My Goats won't eat whole rose hips and looked at me like I was absolutely bonkers when I tried to feed them to them whole but if I crush them up with a mortar and pestle and mix them with their feed, they gobble them right up. I have also soaked them in tea (an herbal anti parasite tea) which they will eat once softened.

Good luck with your kidding season too! I didn't do the best planning last fall and have 5 due over the next 5 weeks, then one in late April and one in June. I'm sooo spacing things out more next year (and will probably have a couple less does).


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

It takes time to figure out what works best for you,... you will though


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you, @GoofyGoat!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine won't eat dried rose hips, but they will eat an entire rose garden down to the dirt. (this occurred about 8 years ago)- but boy, those roses came back the next year in great shape!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> If a prolapse stays out to long, the tissue will die.
> This is a death sentence to the doe if left untreated.
> 
> We always hope it goes in on its own, but that isn't always the case.


New
Oh, I just misread! That makes much more sense than a heightened concern if it does go back in. Duh (me).


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> Mine won't eat dried rose hips, but they will eat an entire rose garden down to the dirt. (this occurred about 8 years ago)- but boy, those roses came back the next year in great shape!


Oh man, good thing we love our goaties so much!! ❤


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

_Oh man, good thing we love our goaties so much!! ❤_

Yeah...... most of the time.......:lolgoat:


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

farmerA said:


> @GoofyGoat
> I'm going on a gummy hunt today, thank you! They would like those sooo much better, I imagine.


You can also try Tums. Or any chewable Calcium Antacid tablets, gummies, or whatever other form they've made up now... 
With so many flavors, you might find one they like.... and you might even already have them in your own (human) medicine cabinet.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aprilszoo said:


> You can also try Tums. Or any chewable Calcium Antacid tablets, gummies, or whatever other form they've made up now...
> With so many flavors, you might find one they like.... and you might even already have them in your own (human) medicine cabinet.


I have one doe who likes the minty tums, but most like the fruit flavored around here...lol 
you just have to be careful because some of the antacids have some other things in them (chemicals and aluminum) which aren't so good.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I haven't tried Tums before so I'll have to get some. We do have cmpk which I ended up giving her every day until she kidded. She had three perfectly healthy doelings and there was no issue with the prolapse at all. I don't know if that had to do with the calcium or not but I was so thankful! The second baby did get stuck for over an hour which terrified me but everyone is happy and healthy and full of hopping cute energy. She had the first after 11 on the 20th and the other two around 12:30 or 1 the next morning. ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CMPK is better than Tum’s.
Tums is a temporary thing until you get CMPK or another form which does a better job.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Okay good. Thank you, @toth boer goats ♡ Glad I have it!


----------

